# Flying to Italy



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Hello,

My wife and I will be taking our first trip to Italy next year. Hopefully planning this early will help guarantee the best trip possible.

My first question (there will probably be more) is for those who travel or have traveled to Italy from the U.S. (primarily the west coast). I tend to use the discount websites for travel within the U.S., but is this also a good idea for international travel? If you don't recommend these websites, which airline do you recommend I contact directly?

Thanks,
Paul

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

Where are you leaving from?

In the summer American usually runs a direct flight into Roma... Jill and I prefer that to the US-Zurich-Roma routing.

You have to watch for fare sales. If you go to the airlines' websites and the other travel sights you can usually sign up to get email notice of fare sales.

Also... what matters more? bottom $$, Comfort, Convenience, time in transit....?

We've occasionally saved a few hundred dollars at the cost of a day's worth of stressful travel. FWIW ...I'd suggest you assign a price to each connection, layover, cab/bus/train... especially if you will have lots of luggage.

If you can save 3 hours and two connections by spending an extra $200 do it.

...write Jill, she's the travel Goddess when it comes to finding deals. We could never afford the 5-star suites she finds us on points if we had to pay.

www.carlofranco.com
Handmade Seven Fold Ties


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

I regularly shave about 50% of the price off when I use orbitz or travelocity to italy. the last few times I went with aer lingus - a few hours more in transit, but about half the times you get to do customs in dublin which saves you time on arrival. the orice was fantastic, about 50% of the next best carrier.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by CarloFranco_
> 
> Where are you leaving from?
> 
> ...


Let me add a little bit more. We're going to be traveling with our three (3) two (2) year olds. I'll pay for as direct as possible!

We're most likely going to fly in to Venice or Florence, then work our way south through our trip.

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Booked directly through Alitalia, NY to Milan and then to Naples. The price was the same as Expedia.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

KenR,

Alitalia = Always Late In Takeoff Always Late In Arrival. But at least you will get Sky Team (Continental , Delta and NW) miles.

Karl


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

Three two year olds huh? God has such an interesting sense of humor.

So five of ya... Hmmm,

OK, I'd still pay an extra $100 per if the flight is direct and you get a big plane.

Additional thoughts...
1. Your pediatrician can get you some eardrops that make the eardrums go nighty bye for a few hours - that and something to drink prevents the screaming child with painful eardrums problem. Caveat - kiss the kid and your lips go numb and you will drool a bit.

2. I don't give a damn what CPS says, there is nothing at all cruel about using a leash when you have three of them. Shock collars? that's puching it but a standard choke collar? Good parenting.

When you know where all you are headed or want our notes on what we like give us a shout, happy to help if we can.

Rule number one over there is that if you are friendly, polite and ask nicely the Italians will trip over each other trying to help make your visit special. Rude and demanding tourists seem to wait a loooooong time for service.

www.carlofranco.com
Handmade Seven Fold Ties


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by CarloFranco_
> 
> Three two year olds huh? God has such an interesting sense of humor.
> 
> ...


And my wife thought I was crazy for wanting to register for Shock Collars at Babies R Us

Fortunately there will actually be 6 of us. We're taking one of the Godmothers of our children, so at least there will be a 1-1 adult/child ratio.

God has blessed truly blessed us and I wouldn't change any of it for all the Kiton suits in the world. Overall we have very good even tempered children (been told this by others, not just our "fantasy"), but I'm sure the flight will be long for them.

As of right now here are our tentative plans.

1) Fly into norther Italy. We haven't decided if we want to stay in Florence or Venice. We'll stay there for a week, maybe even split that week between the two. My desire to stay in Venice is to make getting to Cesenatico easier. I would like to get there for at least a day for family issues.

2) Move to Rome for another week.

3) Move to Sorrento for the last week, flying home from Naples.

My family is from Naples and I hope to meet some of them (I have never met any of them, nor do I even know names at this point). We had thought about staying in Naples, but have gotten some consistent advice to not stay in Naples because of the traffic and congestion.

Any advice you can give preliminarily would be greatly appreciated.

I know I don't want a car around Naples, but I was thinking about renting a car to drive to Rome. What is your advice, car or train?

Thanks,
Paul

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## tiger02 (Dec 12, 2004)

Kayak.com gets good reviews for finding cheap tickets.

Enjoy Naples, it's my favorite city in Italy. I also have family (near) there so may be biased. It's hectic, crowded, and absolutely lovely.

Tom

--------------------
Death is...whimsical...today


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Trenditional_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would reconsider staying in Naples. Non-Neopolitans are put off by it but it is my favorite place in Italy!


----------



## Jimmy G (Mar 23, 2006)

If you plan on eating out @ a decent place - which I suppose you do - ask your relatives for tips on where. For stuff they feed tourists is - oftentimes - a pig's swill. Regardless, avoid ordering beef. It's horrible and expensive.
In terms of where to stay, I'd choose Florence. 
Never pay the asking price reserved for tourists and suckers. Do haggle while throwing your hands up in the air and rolling your eyes in utter disbelief. Inserting a colorful local exclamation or two won't hurt either. Italians always appreciate theater . 




" Do not attempt to touch the bull or he will touch you back " 
San Fermin Guide


----------



## Briguy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ditto on Florence. There is soooo much to do in Rome, but oh the smog is awful! Venice is beautiful, but I found dining out options in the evening to be limited. Ah, Firenze, definately my favorite of the three.


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

I don't fly out of the US so I can't offer much advice on that front,
but travelling through Europe I have managed to book some nice hotels with Venere.com.

What time of year will you be there?


I agree with maxnharry on Naples,
lovely place if you can accept it for what it is, unique!

If you are thinkiing of Sorrento, drive the whole way down to Salerno.
It is a great drive.
Some car rental companies place restrictions on Naples, be sure before renting.


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2003)

Wow. We must've been on the wrong side of town. There's just so little about Naples that we like! I must say, however, that I just got my new Travel & Leisure today. One of the feature articles is about _"Italy's Secret City" ~ Is Naples frozen in a gilded past-or forging a new identity as Italy's most vibrantly authentic (and undiscovered) city?_ It almost makes me want to give it another try. It could be that we spend so much time in their more industrial "garment district" which is NOT at all sexy, that we have a less than positive impression. Anyway, If you want to stay in the area, I'd advise flying/driving/train-ing into Naples, then take a boat to Sorrento. (The train is a local commuter type train, stops a dozen times and takes an hour). The boat will take 15 minutes across the Bay of Naples. Beautiful and peaceful. Stay on the Amalfi coast somewhere, rather than Naples (IMHO). Especially with little ones. For as little as $150/nite, you can have a hillside view of the Bay, Capri and Vesuvious. The bayside hotels in Naples will cost you double that in some cases.

Depends on your airline of choice for the other question. Florence and Venice are not quite as easy to fly into as are Milan and Rome on American. That's all we fly, so I'm not going to be too helpful here. If you were to fly into Milan, though, and flying something other than AA, try to get a flight into Linate (a "city" airport) rather than Malpensa, which is 45 minutes from downtown and the main train station.

What time of year do you plan on travelling? There is a pretty well-defined tourist season in Italy, so this largely dictates the price of plane tickets. I believe October through April will get you the best prices... AND weather. I didn't notice whether or not you already have dates in mind, but I would NOT recommend going in August, as half the country is shut down for "holiday". Besides, it can be oppressively hot (and that's coming from someone who's survived 20 Dallas summers!). Rome and Venice are especially hot. And the canals of Venice get a bit stinky when they get hot!

If you can get a really cheap flight to London, or some other Western European city, you can oftimes get a super cheap "hop" into smaller towns in Italy. But as Chuck suggested, with the little ones, I think I'd just do the Chicago - Rome direct! If you wanna do the Arrive-North, Depart-South thing though, you may want to try Zurich. I did that once with my Mom, and it is an especially pretty train ride through the Alps. Takes about 3 hours to Como, if I recall, and is very relaxing.

There's just SO much to see in Rome. Don't even know where to start.

I'll shoot you some links to my favorite websites when you start planning details. But for starters, a link to the current Eurail timetable.

I'll add other links as I think of them.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Ok, first; thank you everyone for the advice.

We are going to be traveling in July. We've chosen this time because a family friend and godmother to our children is going to accompany us. She is a school teacher and we have to wait until school is out for the summer.

We have thought about spending a couple of days in Florence and Venice, but if we fly into Milan should it be a place to stay or just fly in. How long of a drive or train ride is it to Florence from Milan?

The suggestions of Florence over Venice for the purpose of a base point is what I prefer, but my wife seems to be leaning towards Venice. Would it be worth splitting the two for about 3-4 days each?

We won't be driving south of Rome, I'll leave that to public transportation. What is everyone's opinion regarding getting a car while were in the north and a subsequent drive to Rome?

Thanks again everyone,
Paul

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by Trenditional_
> 
> Ok, first; thank you everyone for the advice.
> 
> We are going to be traveling in July. We've chosen this time because a family friend and godmother to our children is going to accompany us. She is a school teacher and we have to wait until school is out for the summer.


 Just remember to remind her that it's her fault everytime someone complains about the heat! If I didn't already mention it, Rome and Venice can be oppressively hot in the Summer. Oh yeah. I did mention it already! [}]



> quote:We have thought about spending a couple of days in Florence and Venice, but if we fly into Milan should it be a place to stay or just fly in. How long of a drive or train ride is it to Florence from Milan?


I'm sure there are those who would disagree with me, although I can't think of who that would be... but I would NOT stay in Milan, unless it's just long enough to stop and catch your breath. There's a fairly decent Le Meridien next door to the Central Train Station which can be had for $100/nt from Priceline. No offense to anyone who lives in Milan, but most of the folks I've met from there would say the same thing. Chuck refers to it as "Jersey City with better food". You pretty much have to go through there on your way to anywhere else in the north (Como, Venice, Torino, Pisa and other regions of Tuscany)if you're train-ing it. To answer your question, it is a 2:45 train ride from Milan to Florence. the timetable.



> quote:The suggestions of Florence over Venice for the purpose of a base point is what I prefer, but my wife seems to be leaning towards Venice. Would it be worth splitting the two for about 3-4 days each?


 IMO, yes. It's only 3-3.5 hours from Venice to Florence. So worth it, I think. You don't want to miss either one of the "Big 3" on your first trip to Italy. You can always decided then which you'd like to return to for an extended stay. Honestly,* unless you plan on taking side trips*, there's not more than 2 days worth of anything to see in Florence anyway. Although, I'd recommend a day trip or two in Tuscany for vineyard tour, olive orchard tour, ceramics in Montelupo and points beyond. If fact, of all the places you mentioned, I'd recommend driving through Tuscany and Umbria. It's relatively spacious and peaceful, compared to other regions, from my experience. Then a day trip to Pisa, if you wish, and to see the Med Riviera. If you're still driving at this point, I think Sienna is worth a stop too, while on the way to Rome. See the wine museum, if you're into wine at all.



> quote:We won't be driving south of Rome, I'll leave that to public transportation. What is everyone's opinion regarding getting a car while were in the north and a subsequent drive to Rome?


 Actually, if you know how to drive a stick, it's not as bad as you might think. The highway from Rome to Naples is straight as an arrow and moves FAST. But people there seem to know how to drive. If the speed makes you nervous, just pull over to one of the right lanes. Once you get to the hills of the Amalfi coast, it can be a bit testy, but I did it in a station wagon (we were picking up inventory), whilst driving a stick (which I there-to-fore did NOT know how to do!) The Vespas and tour busses just kinda avoid you, miraculously! Since that regioun is more spread out, it's a little more costly to take public transport if you just want to explore the region - especially with 6 people. a link to some driving info you may find helpful. Orbitz will get you the best prices, typically, but be sure to determine 1) whether it is air-conditioned and 2) what the insurance cost is, as it is oftimes mandatory there, and can cost as much as (or MORE than) the rental fee. I mentioned manual transmission vs. automatic, as auto will cost literally as much as 3 times more in some cases! [:0]


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

Trenditional,

IMHO, Venice in July is certainly not the best time,
I would think you will be ready to leave after 2 days.
Therefor of the two, Florence would be a better base.
If you are driving, some zig zag city hoping is in order.
There are some really beautiful small towns along the way.

I would not fear driving anywhere in Italy, the coast is crowded, but certainly more than manageable. I would discourage seeing the Amalfy in a bus, it is too beautiful and there are some small spots to pull off the road that are worth it.

If you like museums,
leave a day for the Uffizi, go early, get in line at least one hour before opening.

I will be there in July also, I would rather not be there that time of year, but I have no choice. Maybe we can hook up for some limoncello together!






The suggestions of Florence over Venice for the purpose of a base point is what I prefer, but my wife seems to be leaning towards Venice. Would it be worth splitting the two for about 3-4 days each?

We won't be driving south of Rome, I'll leave that to public transportation. What is everyone's opinion regarding getting a car while were in the north and a subsequent drive to Rome?


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

Jill is right on,
Tuscany gets all the fame, but Umbria can be just as nice.

Pisa is over rated and if you are not burning to see a leaning tower,
pass on it, spend the time on small roads in the country.


----------



## gmac (Aug 13, 2005)

Trenditional, I'm going to sound a bit cynical here but it's best if you simply accept that flying transatlantic s*****. Badly. And its worse from the west coast. And worse again with kids. You just have to live with it and lookk forward to the destination. Sorry but that's the way it is.

Couple of tips though from one who makes this trek annually.
- Bring your own food for the kids - airline snacks are salty and dehydrating but they will usually be happy to heat something for you
- Relax the usual rules for the sake of an easy life - our son has a gameboy which is reserved for long trips
- Bring ovrnight gear (pyjamas and so on) for the kids and at an appropriate moment on the flight let them know it is bedtime, put the pjs on, brush the teeth and read a story - this has really helped us in getting our little guy to sleep on the plane
- minimize layovers - pay whatever it takes to go direct. Avoid Heathrow at all costs - my least favourite place on the planet
- consider buying executive lounge passes - they can be picked up fairly cheap on eBay - although I'm not sure how welcome the kids will be, I've only done it when traveling alone

I've never flown directly to Italy from North America so I can't help you with airline suggestions.

As for Italy itself, I'm not a great fan. I know, I know, but I really prefer France and Spain. I don't speak any Italian and the cuisine doesn't agree with me. However, my wife is a huge Italianophile and on each of our last few trips to Europe she has spent a week or so with Italian friends in Naples* - she loves the city although I don't think it is for the faint of heart. Sorrento, Capri and the Amalfi coast are all wonderful although they will be a zoo in July.

I would have recommended ditching the ladies and kids and taking in a soccer match in Milan but you will be there out of season. Both Milan teams (AC and Inter) are packed with huge international stars like Shevcheko, Adriano, Kaka and Maldini and the stadium is a thing of wonder. A big game at the San Siro is like no sporting event you will ever see in North America.


------------------


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Gmac,

I have already resigned myself to the hassles associated with the flight. I don't mind the flying time, but little ones will be affected by it.

Hopefully a large portion of our flight will be at night and hopefully they will sleep.

We'll definitely do the least amount of plane changes. I'm already willing to pay what ever it takes to only do a plane change here in the U.S. as opposed to London or Zurich (2 most common transfer spots).

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Trenditional_
> 
> Gmac,
> 
> ...


T, we have flwn with my 4 year old many times, starting when he was just a few months old. can't imagine flying with 3, good luck.

a couple things

take some cough medicine - we have never used it, but we carry it just in case. if you really need to dope them, it is good to have. 
in the airport, run with them around as much as possible to tire them out.

put a bunch of pillows and blankets on the floor to make a next for them, after you have reached cruising altitude. this will make it easier for them. the flight attendents might tell you that it isn't allowed, but try to keep them there.

lots of little containers of drinks and snacks

consider a portable dvd player. games, books, coloring books.

good luck


----------



## Bow Tie (Sep 8, 2005)

I went to Italy last month and bought my tickets through Orbitz. Non stop from the east coast to Roma was $630.00. I recommend staying in Florence. It was by far my favorite city in Italy. There are many great restaurants in every city, so just ask the people where you are staying what they recommend. Try and order the house, or jug wine, as it is priced well, and it is usually very good. It aly and Spain are probably my two favorite places in the world. You will have a great time.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

If you are travelling within Europe you may want to check out www.easyjet.com and www.flybaboo.com for cheap flights. If you book well enough in advance the flights are very cheap. Many of the airlines also have 'last minute' prices on the weekend within the region.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Thank you everyone for all of the information. Though there has been a lot of information, I'm hoping when all is said and done making our decisions based on too much information will be far better than deciding with too little information.

So far, it is looking like a split between Florence and Venice as a compromise. It is looking like probably 4 nights in Florence and 3 in Venice.

We're leaning towards renting a car for driving through Northern Italy, then dropping it off in Rome.

We've definitely decided to use apartment rentals as opposed to trying to find suites. We really need that separate bedroom, to allow the little ones to go to bed first at night.

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2003)

Did you get the note I sent you offline?


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Jill_
> 
> Did you get the note I sent you offline?


Jill,

Yes I did. I am going to give you and Chuck a call.

Paul

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Trenditional,

FYI - the May issue of Travel + Leisure has a big spread on Naples.


Karl


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

On my way to Italia _domani._ Ciao for now!


----------



## chobochobo (May 5, 2006)

*Wow, thread resurrection!*

I'm off to Italy for a couple of weeks in October. 5 days in Rome, 4 in Florence, 2 in Venice, 2 in Bellagio and 1 1/2 in Milan. Any recommendations for must do's, must see's and must eats/ drinks in these places please? Thanks!


----------



## rastafari (Jul 10, 2008)

chobochobo said:


> I'm off to Italy for a couple of weeks in October. 5 days in Rome, 4 in Florence, 2 in Venice, 2 in Bellagio and 1 1/2 in Milan. Any recommendations for must do's, must see's and must eats/ drinks in these places please? Thanks!


wow! congratulations and have fun. i'm sure it'll be great travel experience.


----------



## jaestreetz (Sep 13, 2008)

chobochobo said:


> I'm off to Italy for a couple of weeks in October. 5 days in Rome, 4 in Florence, 2 in Venice, 2 in Bellagio and 1 1/2 in Milan. Any recommendations for must do's, must see's and must eats/ drinks in these places please? Thanks!


The Colosseum definitely, and might i suggest Naples and Eastern Sicily.


----------



## Shakermaker (Sep 26, 2006)

My wife and I were in Rome and Florence for our honeymoon about this time last year and it was fantastic.

I think I liked Florence more than Rome because of all of the art museums there. We spent a lot of time in the Uffizi, and the Academy. The outdoor sculpture gallery by the Uffizi is amazing as well. My personal favorite sculpture (St. George by Donatello) is also nearby at Orsonmichele.

In Rome we sat and stared up at the Sistine Chapel for about an hour, probably the highlight of the leg in Rome. Wandering around the Forum was also a lot of fun. And you should buy gelato anytime you see it.


----------



## jaestreetz (Sep 13, 2008)

I am of Western Sicilian origin, and i would love to visit Sicily. The area of Sicily i would like to visit the most is Agrigento to the Ancient Greek temples, there are Greek monuments in Eastern Sicily as well.


----------



## epicuresquire (Feb 18, 2009)

I've visited Italy half a dozen times. Have always had good luck with Travelocity re pricing.

Firenze is simply amazing. My only caution would be that Venice is very hot and sticky in the summer months - some even say malodorous. I much prefer it in the fall and spring. Make sure you are prepared for that.


----------



## connoisseurbeachcomber (Feb 2, 2008)

I love Italy! You should have a great time. Might I suggest that you check this site. https://www.emmeti.it/index.uk.html

The the guy that owns the site is Massimo Tonnelli. In Italian "M" is pronounced "emme" and of course "T" is pronounced "ti". Just some trivia.

The site has listings for thousands of hotels rated by stars with room prices at different times of the year. It also has some great traditional recipes.

Click on the British flag for English translation.

Have fun!


----------

